# Bottle racks



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Evening all, I am looking for a couple of bottle racks to screw on to the wall of my garage which will free up some space from my shelving units, I looked at Ebay and all they seem to have is the kind you store wine bottles in. Any pointers please? Thanks everyone.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a few of these on order :thumb:

http://metraxonline.co.uk/Spray-Bottle-Holders-70mm-diameter-autosmart/glym


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I just fitted one that cost me zero!
Used an old shower screen handle from my work that's about 500mm long and bolted it to a piece of timber onto the wall...!

I'd post a pic if it was easier to do!!!


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I use these. There are several other sizes in the range

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...el-hanger-shelf-stainless-steel-art-30049279/


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

shower curtain pole wedged between the shed walls also shower head pole screwed tp the wall and hang the triggers on them


----------



## Dolo (Feb 3, 2013)

I use spring clips screwed to batons on the wall, 3 rows of them.
Apologies about the size of the photo, can't make it any smaller


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ive got about 4 of these on wall in garage, available from eBay in packs of 2,3,4 about £7 each.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi SB,

If you're happy to hang your bottles from their triggers on rails then how about this, my thoughts pulled from another thread:

How about 15mm copper pipe or wardrobe rails. Maybe something like this:

http://www.diy.com/departments/wedne...1/33952_BQ.prd

Or this:

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Iron...be+Rail/p70434

Happy organising. 

Andy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some really good suggestions guys, plenty to ponder over, any more ideas will be great. From what I've seen I can't go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I quite like my method

























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I quite like my method
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks smart that does and I bet it didn't cost the earth for the bits either.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Looks smart that does and I bet it didn't cost the earth for the bits either.


Thanks, yeah it's pretty cheap

2" x 2" wood
These clips http://www.screwfix.com/p/zinc-plated-tool-clips-10-pack/15750
And the screws to hold it all together

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks, yeah it's pretty cheap
> 
> 2" x 2" wood
> These clips http://www.screwfix.com/p/zinc-plated-tool-clips-10-pack/15750
> ...


How far away do you space the clips from each other Phil? I quite like what you did.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How far away do you space the clips from each other Phil? I quite like what you did.


Im pretty sure from memory it was 100mm, but I'll stick a tape on em tonight and let you know

Fyi this rack arrangement only works with the grey atomzia triggers as I sized clips and then the wood so that the back plastic bit sits on top of the wood to take the load off the clip

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## littlewimp (Feb 12, 2017)

That's Very Impressive.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

ignore all the posh stuff, get yourself to ikea. buy some towel rail / utility rails and hang the bottles from those. £2 a pop max thats what ive got, ive got 4 of them. best thing i ever bought. didnt cost the earth either!


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/kitchen-products/kitchen-organisers-shelves/sunnersta-rail-art-30303722/

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/kitchen-products/kitchen-organisers-shelves/grundtal-rail-stainless-steel-art-20213538/

something like these!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah I stole Hereisphilly's idea.
Admittedly I didn't use 2x2 softwood but 45mmx22mm Idigbo and coated them with teak oil.
But that's the joys of being a joiner I spose.










It has grown from 3 to 6 now!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's been some really good suggestions but in the end I went for Hereisphilly's idea and got some wood from the carpentry work shop and bought the clips from screw fix and saved myself around £30. Here's my effort all for £1:79


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> There's been some really good suggestions but in the end I went for Hereisphilly's idea and got some wood from the carpentry work shop and bought the clips from screw fix and saved myself around £30. Here's my effort all for £1:79
> 
> View attachment 50681


Looks great, glad I could help!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Taj28 (Apr 20, 2017)

All look great and neat


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had a light bulb switch on inside my head and I thought, let's grab another 2x2 and screw it to the wall to create a mini shelving unit that has freed up some much needed space from my main units. Simple but effective, don't you think?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Does the trick nicely. 
Watch the wax pots don't fall off. They'd break for certain.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I have found plinth clips work a lot better than the metal ones. More so for the mobile guys.:driver: :car:










:thumb:


----------

